# TSB Information for 06 GTO



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Automotive Recall and Technical Service Bulletin Titles for 2006 Pontiac GTO V8-6.0L VIN U. TSB information can be found on the following sight for each year GTO http://www.alldata.com/TSB/48/044818iS.html but requires a subscription for the details. The below list is for the 06. Some TSB details can be found on http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16555

Hope this info helps when problems occur.

Red Beard

TSB Number & Issue Date TSB Title
02-08-98-002B JAN 07 Body - Hem Flange Repair 
05-06-01-034D JAN 07 Engine - Oil Leaks From Rear Cover Assembly Area 
05-07-30-018A JAN 07 A/T - Cold Weather Shift Characteristics 
04-06-04-054A JAN 07 Engine Controls - Aftermarket Accessory Usage 
00-03-10-006B JAN 07 Tires - Radial Force Variation (RFV) Information 
99-09-40-005D DEC 06 Restraints - Availability of Seat Belt Extenders 
03-07-30-007C DEC 06 A/T - Seemingly Slow 'Garage' Shifts 
06-05-25-005 DEC 06 TCS - Low Traction Indicator ON With No Wheel Slip 
01-06-01-011C DEC 06 Engine - Engine Oil Consumption Guideline Information 
06-01-37-008 DEC 06 Cooling System - Service Replacement of Heater Hoses 
02-07-30-001E DEC 06 A/T - Diagnostic Info on DTCs P0894/P1870 
00-05-22-002I NOV 06 Brakes - Brake Warranty Service and Procedures 
06-05-22-007 NOV 06 Brakes - Rotor/Drum Refinishing Labor Operations 
06-00-89-054 NOV 06 Warranty - Claims Submission 
04-06-01-029A NOV 06 Engine - Unnecessary Flushing Services 
04-06-04-047G NOV 06 Fuel System - TOP TIER Detergent Gasoline 
05-06-04-022C NOV 06 Fuel System - TOP TIER Detergent Gasoline Usage 
06-00-89-050 NOV 06 Warranty - DTC's Required On Repair Orders 
01-07-31-002B NOV 06 M/T - Hydraulic Clutch Bleeding Procedure Improvement 
01-08-42-001D OCT 06 Lighting - Replacement Guidelines for Lamp Condensation 
06-02-32-013 OCT 06 Power Steering - Diagnostic Tips 
00-06-04-033B OCT 06 Emissions - OBDII I/M Readiness Testing 
02-08-98-001C OCT 06 Body - Metal Panel Adhesive Bonding Information 
00-00-89-027D OCT 06 Interior - Eliminating Unwanted Odors 
04-03-10-001C OCT 06 Tires - Tread Puncture Repair Procedures 
05-03-07-009A SEP 06 Wheel Alignment - Recommendations/Requirements 
04-03-10-012A SEP 06 Wheels - Pitting/Brake Dust On Chrome Wheels 
05-00-89-078A SEP 06 Fuel System - GM Fuel System Treatment Plus(R) 
01-07-30-038D SEP 06 A/T - Poor Performance/MIL ON/DTC P0757 
00-08-48-005B SEP 06 Body - Distortion On Outer Glass Surfaces 
06-08-111-004 SEP 06 Body - Exterior Emblem Discoloration/Peeling/Blistering 
06-08-42-007 SEP 06 Lighting - Hazard Flashers Stay ON/Won't Turn OFF 
06-03-10-010 SEP 06 Wheels - Changing Procedures/Precautions 
05-06-02-002A AUG 06 Cooling System - DEXCOOL(R) Leak Detection Dye 
03-07-29-004C AUG 06 M/T - Normal Operating Characteristics 
00-00-90-002D AUG 06 Tires - Inflation Pressure Information 
06-08-50-009 AUG 06 SRS - Occupant Sensing System Precautions 
03-03-10-007B AUG 06 Tires - Original Equipment Tire Characteristics 
00-06-02-006D AUG 06 Cooling System - Coolant Recycling Information 
06-06-04-037 AUG 06 Engine Controls - MIL Function During I/M Testing 
00-03-10-002D AUG 06 Wheels Chrome Wheel Chemical Staining/Pitting/Corrosion 
06-08-44-012A JUL 06 Navigation System - DVD Disc Update Program 
06-01-39-007 JUL 06 A/C - Contaminated R134A Refrigerant 
06-07-30-016 JUL 06 A/T - 4L60-E, 4L65-E Fluid Leak From Bell Housing Area 
06-02-35-014 JUL 06 Steering - Steering Wheel Chrome Spoke Covers 
06-06-04-035 JUL 06 Fuel System - E85 Fuel Usage Information 
06-08-43-003 JUN 06 Windshield Wipers - Performance/Cleaning and Maintenance 
99-08-51-007C JUN 06 Wheels - Aluminum Wheel Refinishing Recommendations 
04-07-30-037B JUN 06 A/T - Dexron®(R) VI Fluid Availability 
99-04-20-002D JUN 06 A/T - Clunk When Shifting From PARK/DRIVE/REVERSE 
04-03-08-014A JUN 06 Suspension - Front End Knock Noise On Low Speed Bumps 
06-08-47-003 JUN 06 Body Control Module - Security Code Location 
05-06-04-035B MAY 06 Fuel System - E85 Fuel Usage Recommendations 
03-07-30-043A MAY 06 A/T - Shift Lock Control Feature Function 
05-08-51-008A MAY 06 Body - Bumps/Rust Colored Spots in Paint 
01-07-30-042D MAY 06 A/T - 2-3/3-2 Shift Clunk Noise 
06-06-04-030 MAY 06 Fuel System - E85 Refueling Station Information 
04-06-04-036B MAY 06 Engine Controls - Reprogramming Warranty Coverage 
06-08-45-004 MAY 06 Electrical - Instrument Panel & General Wiring Repair 
06-08-44-015 APR 06 Audio System - Portable Audio Equipment Noise 
06-06-01-010 APR 06 Exhaust System - Close-Coupled Cat Converter Information 
05-03-10-003B APR 06 Wheels/Tires - Slow Leaks From Aluminum Wheels 
05-08-64-002B APR 06 Body - Door Latches Freezes in Extreme Cold 
02-08-48-001B MAR 06 Body - Urethane Adhesives for Glass Applications 
05-06-03-002B MAR 06 Battery, Charging System - Electrical Diagnostics 
02-06-03-009B MAR 06 Electrical - Battery Charging Tips 
02-06-04-015A MAR 06 Starting System - Engine No Start/No Crank Condition 
05-08-46-008A MAR 06 OnStar(R) - Language Change (Canada Only) 
05-08-46-009A MAR 06 OnStar(R) - Language Change (USA Only) 
06-03-10-004 MAR 06 Tires/Wheels - Wheel Weight Usage Precautions 
05-08-46-004A FEB 06 OnStar(R) - Incorrect Phone Number Assigned to Vehicle 
01-07-30-036F FEB 06 A/T - 4L60-E, 4L65-E, 4L70-E DTC P0756 Diagnostics 
02-06-05-004B FEB 06 Accessories - DTC's P0300, P1380, P1381 
04-08-46-002B FEB 06 OnStar(R) - Unable to Connect, Bulletin Cancellation 
02-07-30-052D FEB 06 A/T - Fluid Cooler Flushing 
06-06-04-007 FEB 06 Electrical - DTC P0606/P0689/P1516/P1682/P2176 
06-06-04-006 JAN 06 Fuel System - Fuel Filler Neck Flapper Door Elimination 
00-06-01-012B JAN 06 Engine - Surface Conditioning Disc Usage Prohibition 
99-08-52-005B JAN 06 Keyless Entry - Operational Characteristics 
04-06-04-051B JAN 06 Fuel System - Fuel Injector Maintenance Cleaning 
05-09-41-010 DEC 05 SRS - New SIR System Disabling Procedure 
05-03-10-020 DEC 05 Tires/Wheels - Nitrogen Gas Usage for Filling Tires 
02-08-44-007B DEC 05 Audio System - Vinyl Roofs Affect Radio Performance 
02-08-46-007A NOV 05 OnStar(R) - Unable To Renew Hands-Free Call Minutes 
99-08-51-001A NOV 05 Body - Paint-Less Dent Repair Recommendations 
02-01-39-004B NOV 05 A/C - New PAG Oil 
05-00-89-072 OCT 05 Engine/Fuel System - Oil/Fuel Additive Recommendations 
01-07-30-030B OCT 05 A/T - 4L60-E/4L65-E Harsh 1-2 Upshift Diagnosis 
01-07-30-041B OCT 05 A/T - Diagnosing Fluid Leaks 
01-07-30-010B OCT 05 A/T - Torque Converter Replacement 
01-07-30-002E SEP 05 Electrical - A/T Stuck in 2nd/3rd Gear/MIL ON/DTC's 
05-06-04-060 SEP 05 Engine, A/T Controls - Shared Diagnostic Trouble Codes 
02-07-30-024B AUG 05 A/T - Cracked Case Diagnosis 
03-06-04-012A AUG 05 Electrical - Harness Connection Inspection 
05-03-08-009 JUL 05 Suspension - Unnecessary Control Arm Bushing Replacement 
04-08-48-001B JUN 05 A/C - Broken Rear Window Defogger Grid Detection 
89358 NOV 88 Battery - Diagnosis and Charging


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

funny but i never knew the 06's had an onstar option. not that i really want onstar but i never knew that.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a current list of all (25) TSBs for the 2006 GTO from the NHTSA, 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2006 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 3136 Date of Bulletin: MAR 02, 2007 
NHTSA Item Number: 10021019 
Component: POWER TRAIN:MANUAL TRANSMISSION 
Get Summary 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2006 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 030730007 Date of Bulletin: DEC 01, 2006 
NHTSA Item Number: 10021103 
Component: POWER TRAIN:AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION 
Get Summary 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2006 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 060137008 Date of Bulletin: DEC 01, 2006 
NHTSA Item Number: 10021105 
Component: ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING:ENGINE 
Get Summary 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2006 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 3931 Date of Bulletin: SEP 28, 2006 
NHTSA Item Number: 10021018 
Component: POWER TRAIN:AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION 
Get Summary 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2006 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 060842007 Date of Bulletin: SEP 01, 2006 
NHTSA Item Number: 10020736 
Component: EXTERIOR LIGHTING:HAZARD FLASHING WARNING LIGHTS 
Get Summary 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2006 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 040308014 Date of Bulletin: JUN 01, 2006 
NHTSA Item Number: 10011196 
Component: SUSPENSION 
Get Summary 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2006 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 050601034 Date of Bulletin: NOV 01, 2005 
NHTSA Item Number: 10018733 
Component: ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING 
Get Summary 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2006 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 709 Date of Bulletin: SEP 01, 2005 
NHTSA Item Number: 10018126 
Component: ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING 
Get Summary 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2006 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 030730007A Date of Bulletin: AUG 01, 2005 
NHTSA Item Number: 10005577 
Component: POWER TRAIN:AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION 
Get Summary 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2006 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 050308009 Date of Bulletin: AUG 01, 2005 
NHTSA Item Number: 10017367 
Component: SUSPENSION 
Get Summary 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2006 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 3089 Date of Bulletin: JAN 01, 1901 
NHTSA Item Number: 10009520 
Component: ELECTRICAL SYSTEM 
Get Summary 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2006 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 3136 Date of Bulletin: JAN 01, 1901 
NHTSA Item Number: 10010080 
Component: POWER TRAIN:AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION 
Get Summary 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2006 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 3309 Date of Bulletin: JAN 01, 1901 
NHTSA Item Number: 10013548 
Component: POWER TRAIN:AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION 
Get Summary 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2006 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 3387 Date of Bulletin: JAN 01, 1901 
NHTSA Item Number: 10016710 
Component: POWER TRAIN:AXLE ASSEMBLY 
Get Summary 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2006 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 3332B Date of Bulletin: JAN 01, 1901 
NHTSA Item Number: 10017235 
Component: ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING:EXHAUST SYSTEM:EMISSION CONTROL:GAS RECIRCULATION VALVE (EGR VALVE) 
Get Summary 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2006 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 3568 Date of Bulletin: JAN 01, 1901 
NHTSA Item Number: 10017417 
Component: POWER TRAIN 
Get Summary 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2006 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 3609A Date of Bulletin: JAN 01, 1901 
NHTSA Item Number: 10018537 
Component: POWER TRAIN 
Get Summary 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2006 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 3810 Date of Bulletin: JAN 01, 1901 
NHTSA Item Number: 10018912 
Component: SERVICE BRAKES, AIR:ANTILOCK:WHEEL SPEED SENSOR 
Get Summary 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2006 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 3824 Date of Bulletin: JAN 01, 1901 
NHTSA Item Number: 10018921 
Component: STEERING:HYDRAULIC POWER ASSIST SYSTEM 
Get Summary 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2006 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 3856 Date of Bulletin: JAN 01, 1901 
NHTSA Item Number: 10019192 
Component: ELECTRICAL SYSTEM 
Get Summary 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2006 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 3940 Date of Bulletin: JAN 01, 1901 
NHTSA Item Number: 10019438 
Component: STEERING:ELECTRIC POWER ASSIST SYSTEM 
Get Summary 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2006 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 3886 Date of Bulletin: JAN 01, 1901 
NHTSA Item Number: 10019446 
Component: SEATS:FRONT ASSEMBLYOWER ADJUST 
Get Summary 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2006 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 3883 Date of Bulletin: JAN 01, 1901 
NHTSA Item Number: 10020063 
Component: ELECTRICAL SYSTEM: INSTRUMENT PANEL 
Get Summary 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2006 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 4133 Date of Bulletin: JAN 01, 1901 
NHTSA Item Number: 10020220 
Component: STEERING:WHEEL AND HANDLE BAR 
Get Summary 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2006 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 4141 Date of Bulletin: JAN 01, 1901 
NHTSA Item Number: 10020224 
Component: SUSPENSION:FRONT:MACPHERSON STRUT 
Get Summary


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

no On-Star option for GTOs...
Bill


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

*Info*

what about info on the 05


----------

